
I’m answering all the stupid questions about startup so you don’t have to ask - jprocopio
https://medium.com/@jproco/im-answering-all-the-stupid-questions-about-startup-so-that-you-don-t-have-to-ask-them-40bcb06a6df6
======
jprocopio
In 3 hours you guys downloaded over 1000 copies, which was my goal, but I'll
keep it open a while longer. I'm blown away and totally grateful. Thanks!

